# Medion (Tevion) Grafiktablett unter XP?



## randomize (7. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein altes Grafiktablett (MD/LT 9310), was aber offensichtlich nicht so ohne weiteres unter Windows XP läuft (zumindest hier).

Habe mir jetzt mal von Medion Treiber runtergeladen, die angeblich auch für XP sein sollen. Es funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht, es erscheint auch kein neuer Eintrag in der Systemsteuerung.

Die Status-LED blinkt ja normalerweise, sobald der Stift in Reichweite ist, leuchtet sie korrekt auf. Also erkannt wird der Stift anscheinend (jedenfalls Hardwaremäßig).

Was kann ich noch versuchen?

TIA
randomize


----------

